
The quest to create quality chocolate for a country obsessed with Cadbury (2017) - Tomte
https://qz.com/1036502/the-quest-to-create-quality-chocolate-for-a-country-obsessed-with-cadbury/
======
zeristor
Isn’t British mass market chocolate a laughably low goal?

